# Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2011)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ... gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...


----------



## Antichrist (3. Dezember 2011)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

No offense.... 

Erster Gedanke war: Gar nichts.
Zweiter: Wie lang isser denn...?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Thema verfehlt. Nächster.

Das Format können sich die ersten Abonnenten bereits ansehen, alle anderen greifen am Mittwoch zu und melden sich (spätestens) dann hier vielleicht nochmal. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Zu viele Bilder von ihm wie er 3D spielt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*



> Nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion und schreiben Sie uns eine oder mehrere  Frage(n), aus denen dann die Redaktion fünf Fragen auswählt und per  Videointerview an Carsten Spille stellt.


Hallo, 
das sind meine Fragen 
•) Bist du/Sind Sie Privat auch so ein ambitionierter Spieler wie im Berufsalttag ?
•) In welchen belangen bist du/sind Sie manchen Arbeitskollegen oftmals überlegen ?
Mfg 
Triceratops


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Magst du Bratwurst (iBlali FTW )
Ne Spaß, meine Frage wäre:
Wie bist du zu PCGH gekommen, bzw. was hast vor deiner PCGH Zeit gemacht?


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Wie gefällt es dir eigentlich bei PCGH zu arbeiten?


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Gibt es PCGH Redakteure die du NICHT magst?


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Welcher Sitznachbar stört (nervt ) am meisten und gegen wen würdest du ihn am liebsten tauschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Tja, Carsten, findest du es lästig, hin und wieder im Forum posten zu müssen, weil Thilo darauf besteht?


----------



## flozn (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

"Die Wüste nach neuen Shadereinheiten durchkämmen?" ok der war ausnahmsweise mal echt gut


----------



## tt7crocodiles (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Was reizt Dich mehr - die neueste, beste und potenteste HW zu besitzen und zu nutzen, oder das letzte Quantum Leistung aus der alten bzw. etwas schwächeren HW rauszukitzeln?


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Ich hab auch ne Frage an ihn:

Was ist dein Lieblingstraktor bei Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011??


----------



## sfc (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Was sagst du denjenigen, die immer noch das hohe Lied von der Überlegenheit eines Multi-GPU-Gespanns singen?


----------



## Fatalii (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Wer von euch furzt im Büro? 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Jungs (und mindestens ein Mädel ), natürlich haben wir nichts gegen etwas Schabernack, allerdings werden für das Video vorwiegend Fragen auserwählt, die einen groben Nutzwert haben. 5 an der Zahl. Wer wen am meisten hasst/liebt und gern mit selbstkreierten Düften penetriert gehört bedauerlicherweise nicht in diese Kategorie. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Welcher Artikel ist soviel schlechter als geplant geworden (und wieso?), dass du diese Frage hier dezent verschwinden lassen möchtest?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Danke für die Fragen, Video ist im Kasten!

Marco


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

Dann macht den Thread dicht. 

Schade, ich hätte eine Frage und nein, es ist kein Blödsinn, allerdings kann ich die jedem Redakteur stellen.


----------



## Rolk (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Carsten Spille wissen wollten ...*

So schnell? Dabei wollte ich mir noch ein paar ernsthafte Fragen überlegen.


----------

